# XDM conf

## myrip

Hallo wollte mal fragen warum nicht der Xstartet wenn ich mich über xdm einlogge?

----------

## LunX

Super Fehlerbeschreibung   :Sad: 

----------

## myrip

na xdm startet ich kann mich einloggen und dann einfach X aber er startet net fluxbox

----------

## LunX

nano /etc/rc.conf

XSESSION="fluxbox"

Hättest du mit ein wenig suchen gefunden. Bitte die Forenregeln beachten.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## myrip

k aber das geht nur als root wenn ich mich als normaler user einloggen will sagt er login incorrect warum das? muss ich den noch irgendwo eintragen?

----------

## Louisdor

 *myrip wrote:*   

> k aber das geht nur als root wenn ich mich als normaler user einloggen will sagt er login incorrect warum das? muss ich den noch irgendwo eintragen?

 Wie meinst Du das?

Die Einträge in der /etc/rc.conf machst Du als ROOT.

Den xdm startest Du auch als ROOT. Oder per 

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

 Dann startet X automatisch beim Booten.

In dem Anmeldefenster meldest DU Dich dann als ganz normales User an, fertig! 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *myrip wrote:*   

> k aber das geht nur als root wenn ich mich als normaler user einloggen will sagt er login incorrect warum das? muss ich den noch irgendwo eintragen?

 

Bitte such mal ein bisschen!

Dein User muss in der Gruppe "wheel" sein.

Tobi

----------

## myrip

ja klar xdm startet ja korrekt ich kann mich auch als root einloggen aber wenn ich mich mit meinen normalen user einloggen will dann lässt er mich net rein immer login incorrekt und habe das psw auch einfach auf test geändert um fehleingaben zu verhindern aber nichts

----------

## blice

useradd -m -G users *deinusername*

passwd *deinusername* 

*password*

*nochmal*

Xdm / Kdm lassen keine Root-Logins zu, da musst du schon direkt startx nutzen .

----------

## myrip

ich habe ja schon einen bestehenden user wie kann ich mich mit diesem bei xdm einloggen weil das -G flag habe ich schon gesetzt

----------

## manuels

sind Kommata jetzt schon ausgestorben?   :Smile: 

Das G-Flag ist nur für das Programm useradd.

mit

```
useradd -m -G users *deinusername* 
```

als root ausgeführt, fügst du denen Nutzer in die Gruppe "users" hinzu.

Kannst du dich denn überhaupt in der Konsole mit deinem Nutzernamen einloggen?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## myrip

klar es funst alles ich mach es zur zeit so xdm down root login su *user* cd ~ startx dann läuft alles aber ich will direkt über xdm login machen aber das mag er nicht und der user heißt Flo aber ist in der gruppe flo wie kann man das ändern?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

die Users werden den Gruppen in der Datei /etc/group nach folgendem Schema zugeordnet:

groupname:x:groupnr:user1,user2

Ich denke aber nicht, dass das die Lösung zu deinem Problem ist.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Kannst du dich denn überhaupt in der Konsole mit deinem Nutzernamen einloggen?

 

 *myrip wrote:*   

> klar es funst alles ich mach es zur zeit so xdm down root login su *user* cd ~ startx dann läuft alles aber ich will direkt über xdm login machen aber das mag er nicht und der user heißt Flo aber ist in der gruppe flo wie kann man das ändern?

 

Versteh ich nicht, kannst du dich jetz als normaler user in der Konsole einloggen oder nicht? Wenn ja, wieso loggst du dich dann als root ein und dann su user? Und wieso nicht gleich login als user?

mfg

----------

## myrip

Also

start des systems

xdm killen

root login via konsole

su *user*

cd ~

startx 

fertig

----------

## forrestfunk81

Das war schon klar. Aber mach mal:

start des systems

xdm killen (oder mit strg+alt+f1 auf konsole wechseln)

*user* login via konsole (ohne zuvor als root eingeloggt zu sein)

----------

## Louisdor

Am besten als ROTT erst mal: 

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

dann neu booten und als USER einloggen! Ist einfacher!

Zum Starten von XDM kannst DU immer, bis alles gunktioniert, ein: 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

verwnden

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## myrip

Du verstehst das Problem net

XDM startet ja aber ich kann mich wirklich nur als root da anmelden habe es schon mit 3 anderen Usern probiert.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *myrip wrote:*   

> Du verstehst das Problem net
> 
> XDM startet ja aber ich kann mich wirklich nur als root da anmelden habe es schon mit 3 anderen Usern probiert.

 

Und er will wissen, was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn du dich als $User in VT1 anmeldest.

Denn anhand dieser Meldung können wir dir helfen, denn dann wissen wir, ob es an XDM liegt, oder ein grundlegendes Problem gibt.

Also...Entweder du gibst uns die Infos, die wir brauchen, machst also das, was wir sagen, oder du lässt es...

Sorry, aber nachdem das nun zum dritten Mal im Kreis geht...

Tobi

----------

## myrip

Ja ganz einfach 

Login incorrect

----------

## Finswimmer

Na also  :Smile: 

Dann log dich mal als ROOT ein und mach ein: passwd $USER

Tobi

----------

## myrip

jo klar ist ja net so das ich das psw  oder den usernamen falsch eingebe habe es schon mit test psw: test probiert nix nur als root kann ich mich einloggen

----------

## Louisdor

Egal, lege doch zum Test noch einmal einen neuen User an:

```
# useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash john

# passwd john
```

Vielleicht geht es ja mit dem!?

Vielleicht muss man eben nochmal alles ganz von Anfang an machen?

Weil, wenn Du Dich schon nicht auf der Konsole normal einloggen kannst, als User, dann stimmt da wo was nicht.

Deshalb wird per XDM auch nicht gehen!?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

